# WC Preleminary Games Day 5



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE class=smallResults id=lid_6611_lateResu_tab_1 cellSpacing=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=even><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"></TD><TD align=right>NGR vs ARG​</TD><TD class=last>​13:00

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> ESP vs ANG </TD><TD align=right>13:00 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> SEN vs CHN </TD><TD align=right>13:30 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> AUS vs LTU </TD><TD align=right>13:30 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> VEN vs SCG </TD><TD align=right>16:00 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> PAN vs GER </TD><TD align=right>16:00 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> PUR vs SLO </TD><TD align=right>16:30 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> QAT vs TUR </TD><TD align=right>16:30 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> LIB vs FRA </TD><TD align=right>19:00 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> NZL vs JPN </TD><TD align=right>19:00 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> BRA vs GRE </TD><TD align=right>19:30 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"> USA vs ITA </TD><TD align=right>19:30 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
All times local +9 hours GMT.A great many important games especially Australia-Lithuania and Brazil-Greece.The top two teams in groups b and d will meet.In essence Australia,Lithuania and Brazil(all 1-2) are playing a game of musical chairs in Group C.The winner of the Australia-Lithuania game will be a good position to advance and the loser will be looking to the Greeks for help.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>Spain</TD><TD align=middle>vs. </TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>Angola</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>53</TD><TD align=middle>: </TD><TD align=left width=125>41</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=16>3rd Quarter: 06:25 minutes to go </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>*Nigeria*</TD><TD align=middle>*vs. *</TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>*Argentina*</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>*32*</TD><TD align=middle>*: *</TD><TD align=left width=125>*43*</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=16>*3rd Quarter: 08:46 minutes to go* </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>_Australia_</TD><TD align=middle>_vs. _</TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>_Lithuania_</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>_22_</TD><TD align=middle>_: _</TD><TD align=left width=125>_25_</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=16>_2nd Quarter: 04:48 minutes to go_ </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>*Senegal*</TD><TD align=middle>*vs. *</TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>*China*</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>*39*</TD><TD align=middle>*: *</TD><TD align=left width=125>*33*</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=16>*2nd Quarter: 04:36 minutes to go *</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Fede (May 23, 2004)

Argentina 98 - Nigeria 64

Nocioni 23pts (2-2 2P, 5-5 3P !!) 18min, ginobili 20 pts 17min


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Angola must be for real.They took Spain to OT before losing 93-83.I'd really love to see them play Germany tomorrow.Big game for Pau scoring

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=580 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18>#</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Players</TD><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>4</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Gasol, Pau</TD><TD width=43>31</TD><TD width=63>11 - 16</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>6 - 9</TD><TD width=30>28</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>5</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Fernandez, Rudy</TD><TD width=43>25</TD><TD width=63>3 - 5</TD><TD width=63>3 - 3</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=30>16</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>15</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Garbajosa, Jorge</TD><TD width=43>27</TD><TD width=63>1 - 3</TD><TD width=63>4 - 7</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=30>15</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>4</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>7</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Navarro, Juan-Carlos</TD><TD width=43>29</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=63>1 - 4</TD><TD width=63>3 - 3</TD><TD width=30>12</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>14</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Mumbrú, Alex</TD><TD width=43>9</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=30>7</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=" colspan=" 10?> </TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>6</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Cabezas, Carlos</TD><TD width=43>17</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=30>6</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>10</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Jiménez, Carlos</TD><TD width=43>30</TD><TD width=63>1 - 3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>6</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>13</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Gasol, Marc</TD><TD width=43>6</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>8</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Calderon, José-Manuel</TD><TD width=43>22</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>6</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>9</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Reyes, Felipe</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>11</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Rodriguez, Sergio</TD><TD width=43>1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>12</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Rodríguez, Berni</TD><TD width=43>3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good job, Diable with all the effort you've put into. :greatjob:

:worship:


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Alright China finally wins a game. Fiba website is messed up or something but I think the final score is 100-83.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Senegal gave China a very good game until midway into the fourth quarter.They were ahead for most of the first three quarters...Once again China's guards looked really shaky.It's hard for me to follow the game close on the internet with Chinese commentary though.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

current results:

Nigeria : *Argentina* 64:98
Muoneke 10, Udoka 9; Nocioni 23, Ginobili 20

Venezuela : Serbia 28:49* (29:46, 13:27, -

*Spain* : Angola 93:83 (65:57, 46:36, 25:12)
P. Gasol 28, Fernandez 16, Garbajosa 15; Gomes 24, 11 rebounds, Lutonda 18

Panama : Germany 38:37* (38:37, 15:17, -

Australia : *Lithuania* 57:78
Newley 15, Bogut 12; Macijauskas 20, 7 assists, Javtokas 16, 12 rebounds

Qatar : Turkey 23:44** (16:27, -:-, -

Senegal : *China* 83:100
Aw 19, 10 rebounds, Ndoye 14; Yao Ming 26, 9 rebounds, Z. Wang 19, 9 rebounds

Puerto Rico : Slovenija 33:52** (33:52, 17:27, -


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Woohoo, China finally wins! :banana:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Primoz with another good game,but that was one god awful way to foul out...Gave Arroyo the chance to cut the lead to seven


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

btw Diable, where do you get the boxscore, because the guys on fiba.com are very very slow...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I got the stats off the gamecast FIBA.com uses.(sportresult.com click on teams)The complete boxscores won't be out for awhile probably.I am interested in how many turnovers Arroyo had and how many both teams had...It was pretty comical at times from what I can tell.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18></TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Players</TD><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>7</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Arroyo, Carlos</TD><TD width=43>31</TD><TD width=63>5 - 12</TD><TD width=63>2 - 3</TD><TD width=63>5 - 7</TD><TD width=30>21</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>10</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Ayuso, Elias</TD><TD width=43>35</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=63>4 - 8</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=30>20</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>4</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Ramos, Peter John</TD><TD width=43>27</TD><TD width=63>5 - 8</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 3</TD><TD width=30>10</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>8</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Apodaca, Rick</TD><TD width=43>31</TD><TD width=63>0 - 3</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=30>10</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>7</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>15</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Santiago, Daniel</TD><TD width=43>20</TD><TD width=63>2 - 6</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>4 - 5</TD><TD width=30>8</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=" colspan=" 10?> </TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>11</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Latimer, Antonio</TD><TD width=43>23</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=30>8</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>6</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Hatton , Roberto </TD><TD width=43>9</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>12</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Rivera, Filiberto</TD><TD width=43>4</TD><TD width=63>1 - 3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>13</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Narvaez, Manuel</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>14</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Lee, Carmelo</TD><TD width=43>6</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>5</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Reyes, Angelo</TD><TD width=43>4</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>9</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Dalmau, Christian</TD><TD width=43>10</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18></TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Players</TD><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>5</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Lakovic, Jaka</TD><TD width=43>37</TD><TD width=63>1 - 3</TD><TD width=63>6 - 10</TD><TD width=63>4 - 4</TD><TD width=30>24</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>4</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>9</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Udrih, Beno</TD><TD width=43>29</TD><TD width=63>2 - 4</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=30>16</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>15</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Brezec, Primoz</TD><TD width=43>22</TD><TD width=63>6 - 9</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>2 - 3</TD><TD width=30>14</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>7</TD><TD width=30>5</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>8</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Nesterovic, Radoslav</TD><TD width=43>19</TD><TD width=63>6 - 8</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=30>12</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>9</TD><TD width=30>4</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>10</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Nachbar, Bostjan</TD><TD width=43>33</TD><TD width=63>0 - 7</TD><TD width=63>2 - 6</TD><TD width=63>4 - 4</TD><TD width=30>10</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>11</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=" colspan=" 10?> </TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>14</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Slokar, Uros</TD><TD width=43>11</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>4</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>4</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Jurak, Goran</TD><TD width=43>16</TD><TD width=63>1 - 4</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>6</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Ozbolt, Saso</TD><TD width=43>3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>7</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Becirovic, Sani</TD><TD width=43>18</TD><TD width=63>1 - 5</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>11</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Zagorac, Zeljko</TD><TD width=43>12</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>12</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Milic, Marko</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>13</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Dragic, Goran</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Lebanon beat France 74-73 Diaw missed the game tying FT and Foirest the game winning shot after the rebound


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 width="100%" align=center border=0 celpadding="0"><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group A*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>








Argentina</TD><TD vAlign=top>4/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>8</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Serbia & Montenegro</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>6</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







France</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>6</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Lebanon</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>6</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Nigeria</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Venezuela</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group B*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Spain</TD><TD vAlign=top>4/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>8</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Angola</TD><TD vAlign=top>3/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>7</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Federal Republic of Germany</TD><TD vAlign=top>3/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>7</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>








Japan</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Panama</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/4</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







New Zealand</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group C*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Turkey</TD><TD vAlign=top>4/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>8</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Lithuania</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>6</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Greece</TD><TD vAlign=top>4/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>8</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Australia</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Brazil</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Qatar</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/4</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group D*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







United States of America</TD><TD vAlign=top>4/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>8</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Italy</TD><TD vAlign=top>3/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>7</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Slovenia</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>6</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Puerto Rico</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>6</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







People's Republic of China</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Senegal</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/4</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>









<!-- Fin Pagina --><!-- Footer -->

*I updated the standings by hand so Greece is listed behind Lithuania because of the scoring system.Does anyone know if CHina will automatically get the tiebreaker on Slovenia if they beat them head to head tomorrow?*


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I suppose that Anderson Varejao hit a Greek player named Nikos Zisis with an elbow and fractured his cheek in two places.Greek fans aren't very thrilled with him and it seems to have been the sort of thing you get a suspension out of in the NBA.I'd like to see the video before I say how bad it really was.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i am really scared of Pau Gasol. that dude is ridiculous in international play.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Diable said:


> Angola must be for real.*They took Spain to OT before losing 93-83*.I'd really love to see them play Germany tomorrow.Big game for Pau scoring
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=580 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18>#</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Players</TD><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>
> 
> ...


Spain didnt play any OT. In fact Spain was winning by 15-20 points and Angola in the 4th quarter got to cut down part of the spanish advanatge until 6 or 7 points. 

But it's a good team Angola, Im really surprised. And Germany today have had a lot of difficulties in winning them. In fact i've heard that they've won in OT, which was reached thanks to a 3 pointer of Nowitzki which whas really a 2-pointer shoot


----------

